# Another old house



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice capture. Good framing.. Great subject... Much heavier saturation than I am used to seeing from you. Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Little over done I think. On my laptop it looks pretty good but a little over baked on my dell flat panels at the office.. Also the blues REALLY come through with the Tokina 12-24mm. Must be the lens coatings because every clear sky I've shot with that lens come out like this..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Man...I agree on the blue color. A little over the top. Great subject though. Now I am not expert but I think the barbedwire distracts from the picture.....My eye keeps going back to it and not the house...but thats just me i suppose.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Where'd you find that old place. That's pretty neat looking. I like the framing/composition. Since I'm partially color blind, I'm note sure if the color bothers me or not! 

Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Arlon, I understand what you were saying now. Thanks for posting. I can really learn a lot from you. Ok, Scrap mine.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

This old house was someplace along hwy 19 between Lovelady and Crockett I think. We went up to Tyler by way of 19 over the weekend. Lot of neat stuff along that road. I did see where I went over on the color. I was using my laptop on battery power. It looks pretty good there. Even a little over baked when I plug the laptop into the wall...

Just another view without the fence:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Much better I think.....That rusty roof just sets it off...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Shhheeeessshh....dont walk near it and breath...it might fall over! ha ha Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Little paint, a few boards and it would be good as new...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Little paint, a few boards and it would be good as new...


you haven't got Kiwi ancestors have you Arlon? that sure sounds like something somebody around here would say. 

i really like that fenced framing. i think i'd have tried to get that tree on the left end of the house inside the frame too, do you have a shot that shows that by any chance? i'm not sure it would be 'better' per se, but would love to see it to compare.

for me, barbed wire carries a great deal of baggage into a photograph --- it has heaps of character and many 'dark' connotations. i love seeing photos that include it. (baggage is not just bad, but can also be good)

rosesm


----------

